# more new chicks on the block.



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Well now its all on. Last night a friend of ours turned up with a cage, in the cage was two hens and with them twenty newly hatched chicks. So now we are a bit overrun. We will try to sell some the rest we will hang on to.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay for the new adoptions. What kind you got?


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

The will be a mixed lot I think here are some of them.

































They are all in one coop. Tomorrow we will transfer them and our others mums into the nursery.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They are adorable! And spoiled with that coop. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww BABIES!!!!!!  I will not get chick fever. I will not get chick fever. I will not get chick fever .... Sometimes I swear I could use a chickens annoymous group session!


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh well I got it, I got chick fever.

Today we moved our nursery coop and run out of the main coop. We have three mums with twenty six chicks between them and a hen on six eggs. 

The nursery is the flatish coop with the black netting.


----------

